# PS3 Versions



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Is there a PS3 version that i can use it for the PS2 games??


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

the first of the 60gb with all the bells and whistles


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

xyber said:


> the first of the 60gb with all the bells and whistles


Any ideas maybe where i can find one??


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

ebay only am afraid but you will be paying through the nose


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Brazo said:


> ebay only am afraid but you will be paying through the nose


I made a quick search and i saw very high prices...BTW a new one in Cyprus (80GB i think) i costs about 400 Euros....How much is a new one on UK??


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

About £300 rrp although deals can be had like £260 with a game if you look hard enough


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Brazo said:


> About £300 rrp although deals can be had like £260 with a game if you look hard enough


Cheaper than here...Lucky you...


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I just changed my hard drive in the PS3 in about 4 minutes so now I have a 250gb PS3.

The Hard Drive was only £55 :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Mixman said:


> I just changed my hard drive in the PS3 in about 4 minutes so now I have a 250gb PS3.
> 
> The Hard Drive was only £55 :thumb:


Just goot a 250gb one myself for £44!


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Mixman said:


> I just changed my hard drive in the PS3 in about 4 minutes so now I have a 250gb PS3.
> 
> The Hard Drive was only £55 :thumb:


Is it easy enough to xfer all your saves over to the new drive?


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Just goot a 250gb one myself for £44!


Can you play the PS2 games??


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

xyber said:


> Is it easy enough to xfer all your saves over to the new drive?


Plug an external USB drive in, use the Back up/Restore tool. Really really easy!!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Just goot a 250gb one myself for £44!


:wall: That's nice and cheap :thumb: but I couldn't wait, flash of inspiration, needed to do it there and then so went to PC world component centre!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

pampos said:


> Can you play the PS2 games??


That was just for a new (larger HD) the PS3 is/was originally the 60gb version which also came with a PS2 hardware chip inside, more USB ports etc


----------

